# TBP free give-a-way contest - it's easy!



## theBoatPeople

First winner gets choice of:
NRS Xtra-Long See-Thru Lock Top Drybag
Xtra-Long See-Thru Lock Top Drybag for rafting kayaking water sports
or
NRS See-Thru Lock Top Drybag, Large size
See-Thru Lock Top Drybag, Large size for Rafting Kayaking

Five other winners get TheBoatPeople T-shirt, (a raft or cataract or inflatable kayak or contempory image).

Make a post in this topic from today to June 2, 2014.
If you post twice you're disqualified.
The winners will be picked using RANDOM.ORG - True Random Number Service The range will be the number of posts in thread then click generate. This will be done six times, six winners/prizes. If the same number is generated twice then it will be thrown out and redone. One prize per person.

(This contest is being run by the TheBoatPeople Admin and I’m heading to the Lochsa River Idaho today. I plan to drive down to the Lewiston Public Library around June 3, 4… and use their computers to generate the winners (if they haven’t blocked MB site!) This is a fun take-it-easy give-a-away, please be patient in case the Lewiston Library computers are down or they don’t let out-of-staters use them… If something goes wrong just hang on until I get to a PC. I’ll email the winners to Lee Arbach and he’ll mail out to the winners. Thank you!

TBP T-shirt designs TBP T-shirt Designs: The Boat People - Inflatable Kayak & Raft Specialists


----------



## skipowpow

I'm in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## climbdenali

sweet! Can't go wrong with more drybags


----------



## Skillkilla

yup ! love me a free drybag !


----------



## BrianP

Sweet.


----------



## Randaddy

The Boat People are amazing. Thanks guys!


----------



## lhowemt

See you on the Lochsa, it is going to be BIIIIIIGGGGGG!


----------



## stuntsheriff

CFS


location unknown


----------



## freexbiker

Free is one of my favorite F words


----------



## dweiss

new dry bag for the surf bug!!! I am in


----------



## lawy

Sign me up


----------



## oarboatman

thanks


----------



## yojimbo

My wardrobe is mostly free t-shirts, so, yeah, I'm in!


----------



## melted_ice

Put me down.


----------



## td

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## gringoanthony

yo!


----------



## boatdziner

very cool! thanks

Dan


----------



## Learch

*I'll bite!*

In :lol:


----------



## smiley_n_mt

Allllllrightythen! Missoula is just over the hill.


----------



## Fishnfowler

*Dropping In*

I love things like this.


----------



## B4otter

TBP are good folks to do business with - 5-6 years ago I bought a couple of different boats from them, needed shipping to APO address, they handled with no problems and no extra charges. I'd buy from them again.


----------



## Gremlin

Free and easy!


----------



## thebog

I'm in!


----------



## mprobst

I'm in. thank you


----------



## brendodendo

.. / .- -- / .. -.


----------



## DoStep

Ya thanks!


----------



## jordan3491

Count me in!


----------



## climber-420

woooo hoooo for free stuff. Thanks TBP!


----------



## yesimapirate

I thought very long and hard about what type of message to put on this thread. Here's what I came up with....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Se1y2R5QRKU


----------



## boicatr

Schweet. See ya on the lochsa....look for the monster trailer with a pile of Sotars on it.


----------



## malloypc

Count me in.



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## threepin

Oh yeah!


----------



## BullSCit

Gimme, gimme, gimme!


----------



## jmacn

solid copy


----------



## hand8272

I'm in!
I bought my last boat from Lee and he was super helpful. Thanks


----------



## shredder-scott

Cool I am in

great guys the boat people


----------



## bobblehead

Me likey!!!


----------



## Mr French

Lock top huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## J144

Suite!


----------



## TriBri1

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## LongmontRafter

I'm in!


----------



## Kheintzelman

free stuff sure!!!


----------



## suzpollon

I like free. I like The Boat People. I like.


----------



## johnovice

By the way, I got one of those dry suit zip duffles by Ortleib that TBP had on sale recently -- did great in the front of my IK on the Yampa -- VERY convenient to get at stuff and dry like bone (even after it went for an upsde down ride in Moonshine!). Too bad the random number generator doesn't weight for sucking up!


----------



## bucksummitt

Very cool, I'm in.


----------



## elkhaven

The best things in life are free - Like shirts


----------



## scrtsqurrl

*Sold*

Free? I'm sold


----------



## float2boat

Awesome giveaway! =D


----------



## AirEms

hat is in the ring!


----------



## wabashabi

One entry por favor!


----------



## Jones

Yay stuff, always need more stuff!


----------



## itwco14006

Hook me up


----------



## 90Duck

+1 on the can always use more boat stuff!


----------



## whitewatercaseyjones

Free stuff is good!


----------



## ehurrle

I like free gear...


----------



## Sam Arnold IV

*Free SWAG..*

Thanks!


----------



## Turner

I'm in


----------



## Kris M

I'm in.... Free stuff is good!


----------



## shredjesse

Alright count me in too


----------



## Shawn M

Free is good...

Thanks,


----------



## codycleve

i will take something for free fiddy


----------



## Grifgav

Sure, why not!


----------



## al_ferguson01

Count me in!


----------



## ENDOMADNESS

Thanks guys !


----------



## Bpsig

let's do it!


----------



## Schutzie

Schutzie is all in!


----------



## boldtwatermann

May as well toss my hat in as well...


----------



## sea hag

Haggis


----------



## bsc00ter

done


----------



## CB Rob

Boat people are my favorite kind of people.


----------



## wildh2onriver

Pick me!


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## TikaTaco

I'm in  


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bigscottone

freeeeee


----------



## David Miller

FREE


----------



## theusualsuspect

Can't be easier than that.


----------



## birdman413

hate to be late for a party


----------



## daniel_mcgraw

Word!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## waveTrain

Many will look, few will enter, less will win.


----------



## Warejn

I am in.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jayme0546

*YAY Gear!*

Gear-aholic! Feed Me!


----------



## xena13

Me too, please!


----------



## Caleb125

Free stuff is free stuff!


----------



## Hap406

Big fan of The Boat People! 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## robemega

*Keeping my fingers crossed*


----------



## ToddQAckerman

*love free*

I'm in...


----------



## mtrafter

just in time since I just put a giant hole in one of my bags last weekend


----------



## HalJ

Sweet! fREE GOOD!


----------



## joeoim

Put me in too


----------



## TapStyx

Righteous swag!


----------



## ajacobo

I want suma that!!


----------



## tskoe23

I want it!


----------



## theBoatPeople

*The winners are:*

1. #37 bobblehead (dry bag)
2. #4 skillkilla
3. #27 jordan3491
4. #39 J144
5. #58 krisM
6. #81 xena13


----------

